# How to Clean Your UTV



## VS_Goose

*Five steps to a cleaner UTV*

Unlike some folks who buy a cool off-road vehicle like a Jeep or a truck, but then they never take it off road to avoid getting it dirty, UTV drivers don’t have that issue. We like to get dirty. Most of us don’t swerve to miss a mud pit and for most, the thought of coming home with clean clothes and a spotless machine means we didn’t go riding at all. However, it pays to know how to clean your UTV properly.

At the end of the day, a cleaner machine is going to last longer, so you eventually need to get the grime off. That means you’re going to have to clean it. Luckily there are some great products out there to help you with these simple steps to a cleaner UTV. Remember a few basics before you get to cleaning. Make sure the air intake is sealed off from water getting into the airbox. Make sure your exhaust is plugged from getting water in as well. And make sure any electrical or fuel components are securely away from water as well. It’ll just save you a few headaches. Now, about that mud…

Check out the 5 steps and items here: How to Clean Your UTV - ATV.com


----------

